# Habanolover Gets His Humidor



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

As some of ya'all know... I had a little contest a while back and the winner was to get a humidor from me......

Well, Habanolover (Donnie) - won the prize and he stopped by the Waxing Moon Shop to pick it up today....

It was a real pleasure having a Donnie stop by - we enjoyed some conversation and a few smokes.....

Here's some pictures....

Doniie seeing the "Folly's Moonshadow" for the first time...



















Here's Donnie & I....










And... a couple pics of the humidor.... The spanish cedar even has character....


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Beautiful piece Ed as always. Congrats to Donnie, that is an heirloom for sure.


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

very nice, I really like that one!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

What a "work of art", Ed. Fantastic humidor!

Knowing Donnie, I'm sure he was overwhelmed and very appreciative upon receiving your generous gift!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Damn that's sweet use it in good health Donnie!:high5:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

That is truly a beautiful humidor.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Beauty is a word that doesn't give it justice......:first:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats awesome Ed. Deserving as well Donnie


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Awesome work once again...cmon Donnie, you should have been smoking a cigar instead


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

:tu awesome :tu


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Donnie you happy Bro ?  Ed what can I say hard to pick a favorite but something about the way the grain pops on this one and the checkered top it may be it. anyway WTG Brother!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Beautiful work as always, Ed. Congratulations, Donnie!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL!
Way to go Ed! I'm sure Donnie is thrilled and very appreciative of getting that outstanding work of art.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow...that thing is f'ing gorgeous.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow!!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

dragonhead08 said:


> Wow!!!


Qft.


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Very elegantly done Ed! Well done!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful humidor Ed. This could not have happened to a nicer BOTL. Kudos to all!!!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Great piece of work Ed. Donnie is a deserving BOTL.

The next picture we want to see Donnie is when you load it up with some beautiful smokes!!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Beautiful piece for a more than well deserving brother. Enjoy it my friend


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Very very nice. I'm sure you'll enjoy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Speechless - just speechless


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Outstanding work!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Stunning. Simply stunning.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

What a beautiful piece of art bestowed upon a great botl. Just awesome!
Congrats to Donnie and high praise to Ed.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice craftsmanship. That thing pops out at you with some amazing color.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I already miss her....


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's beautiful Ed!!

A big congrats to you Donnie!!!:jaw:


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That thing looks great


----------



## kenelbow (Jan 14, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Ed, and a very worthy recipient.


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Ed that thing is beautiful. You are the man. Im sure he loves it. Good job.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm late seeing this post, but just had to comment. Look again at the last photo - the finish on that cedar looks like rippling water in sunshine. Amazing.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful and well-deserved functional keepsake heirloom! Thanks, Ed, for building it for a great guy!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous. Congrats, Donnie!


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

WOW, what a skilled craftsman you are Ed and congrats to Donnie


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy [email protected]&%


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

That is a very nice work of art that show pride and craftsmanship... Congratulation to Donnie and a very "well done" to Ed.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Just wait til ya see what he fills it with...

Beauty, Ed!


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

Very nice. You work is awesome Ed. Congrats on the great humidor Donnie.


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow. That is a beautiful humidor. Couldn't have gone to anyone more deserving.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

My god, how did I miss this thread. That thing is breathtaking! Very well done! I wouldn't have changed a thing, I think if I had this I'd stare at it for hours a day!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

A few more pics














































*My favorite part*


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be loading it up this evening and will post more pics then!


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Can't wait for the pictures! That good of a humidor must be reserved for high dollar sticks!


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

wow beautiful!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Gorgeous. Nothing much else to say.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow That is a nice humidor!!!! Except its been recalled send it to me and I will dispose of it!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

*This is what is in the bottom for now. All of these cigars have some sort of special meaning to me. Most were gifted or came from a special occasion.*










*Here is the middle shelf. All of these cigars with the exception of 3 are anywhere from 20 - 50+ years old.*










*Here is the top shelf. All of these cigars were gifted to me from PUFF members.*










I know that there is a lot more room left but to be honest I will have to do some digging for some more special stuff to go in there and I am rather lazy at times. :mrgreen:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Great stuff, Donnie! Get to smoking those special sticks...we don't live forever!:tongue1:


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Great looking sticks!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Um Donnie
Can I come over and play???


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I love how in the pictures, Donnie's eyes never leave the humidor. But I'll be the first one to admit, if that was mine, I wouldn't be able to stop staring either!! Awesome humidor, awesome BOTLs, its all just AWESOME!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> Um Donnie
> Can I come over and play???


I'll leave the light on Dave! 

Thanks guys. It truly is a beautiful piece of art and I am very proud to own it. And just think, when I die someone on the forum will get it unless Ed wants it back. :tu


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL, great little collection there Donnie, did I spot a Tiparillo in there???


----------



## firehousearms (Jun 1, 2011)

Truly a gorgeous work of Art Ed, and it's only fitting that Donnie compliments it so well with special sticks. What an awesome thread and idea.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats Donnie on that special peace and an outstanding job Ed on that work of art!!!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Awesome humi, and awesome sticks. I can't even begin to fathom the flavor profile of a 20 year old stick, let alone the older ones.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats Donnie, that is an amazing humidor!


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Damn. That is one sexy beast(im talking about the humidor). Good job and congrats.


----------

